# Does Keyless Entry Honk Horn?



## 96.maxima.guy (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 96 MAX w/keyless, leather, auto, etc. I bought it used and it didn't even have a keyless entry FOB. Got one of those on ebay for $20. But...when I lock the doors with it, it doesn't honk the horn, only the blinkers flash twice (am I weird for wanting it to honk?). Is this how it is on all '96's? Is there a way to turn that option on/off? any help is appreciated! Thanks!

:woowoo:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No the horn doesnt honk when you set the alarm. It gets annoying having to look and see if the blinkers flash. There is a way to add an audible tone by using a relay and a piezzo buzzer. I did this on my 96 and my 99. It costs less than $10 and only takes about 30 minutes. The directions can be found on vqpower.com.


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

The write up on vq sucks. Follow most of it but think about it yourself as well. I didnt wire half of what it says. I tapped into the power wire for the blinkers and that was it. Buzzer has worked great for months. As far as I know, nobody has wired the horn either.


----------



## Infowarz (Dec 17, 2015)

To wake up small children, some may be SIC, and close neighbors just to let the rest of the world know that you locked your car is just SHOWING off while totally disturbing OTHERS, is also beyond logic.

So the fact of the matter, some people are either to lazy to turn their head to see the Lights blink to show that the LOCK is on, is way beyond any laziness what so ever.

And if you CHECK with your states STATUTES, you will actually find out that "HORN honking" is for emergencies ONLY, and that there is up to a $500 fine to honk the horn in a NON-emergency situations. 

Honking a horn, to notify that you've set your alarm is NOT an "emergency" situation, and if you did that near me, especially during my sleepy time, I'd file a criminal complaint against you, with the local police, for disturbing the peace, and or sounding a horn in NON-emergency situation. As kind of a "crime stopper's" payback for bothering others when you didn't have any need to do so.


----------

